# Arthroscopic Biceps tenotomy



## HAPPYCODER (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a surgeon who does a lot of scope cases including arthroscopic biceps tenotomy...can someone help me with this procedure code?


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 21, 2009)

We use 29999 unlisted


----------



## HAPPYCODER (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks..do you find it hard to get paid for the unlisted code


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 21, 2009)

We send right away on paper with op, cover letter with comparable cpt/rvu.

Ins companies love to not pay but if the documentation is there you should get paid. I also underline the part of the unlisted surgery for the claims examiner to show exactly where & why we're using the unlisted code.


----------



## HAPPYCODER (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, thanks for your help. I am still new to Ortho coding, do you have any suggestions for good resources/seminars?


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 21, 2009)

anything by Margie Vaught. I am new as well and went to her conference in New Orleans in Feb. Very informative. I also get great info and resources from this site here.

Most are extremely helpful. Good luck.


----------



## SimoneTessitore (Sep 20, 2012)

Speaking as a payer we do not 'love to not pay'.  We simply require appropriate documentation to see what we're paying.


----------

